# Hypertufa background



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

Hello,

Has anyone tried using hypertufa for a background? It's basically a lightweight concrete made of cement, peat moss, and vermiculite or perlite. I have made a couple of planted fountains out of this stuff and like the rock-like look I can get with it. Since it will only be a background (not load-bearing), the cement content could be drastically reduced. I typically seal it with acrylic concrete sealers, but I don't think it would be necessary when it's in a vivarium. The peat tends to neutralize the lime content, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to acid-soak it first. I'm planning on trying this after I move and get setup with all the viv equipment. Any thoughts? By the way, I'm not sure I'll have a place for my fountains where I'm moving, so If you're interested in buying/selling these for me I'll post more info in the classifieds. Thanks, Justin


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

*tuffa*

they make planters out of them.i read that when you make these things just put them outside in the rain or soak them to leech the chemical out of the cement.
don't see why the tuffa would be a problem. i made one years ago never had any problem with my plants being in them. also they got green quick.
walt


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

Compared to regular concrete, hypertuffa is lightweight, but it's still pretty heavy overall. Compared to cork bark, or great stuff, or fern panels, its very heavy. 

But is weight isn't a issue, it should work just fine.

Cricket


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks, I'll give it a try. I don't think the weight will be an issue if it's sealed and sand it left out of the mix. I'll post pics when I finally get everything put together.


----------



## unbrokenchain42 (Dec 18, 2004)

cool fountain! do those pitcher plants do well in that situation?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks! No, the pitcher plants dried to a crisp  I'm guessing they need a lot more humidity, or at least a good misting?? The venus fly traps kicked it, too. Of the plants I've tried, those are the only plants I've had trouble with.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I would caution that the cement in the hypertufa is extremely basic, so the sealer coat might help. That might also be part of the problem with your venus fly trap and pitcher plants. They really like soft, acidic, mineral free water.

I really like the fountain, though! I want to try the 'tufa thing for a nice garden fountain. I may have to pull your secrets out of you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

Homer, good point. I did give it a thorough vinegar soak prior to sealing it. Moss likes acidic soil and has no trouble growing on the side facing the window. There is a heater vent right above the fountain that I'd like to blame, but I guess I'll have to look into it a bit more. I'd like to get away from the sealers when I do my viv background because it really takes away from the natural look. It would also prevent the moss from taking to it well. I think I'll give it a try, let the water circulate a few months, and monitor the pH. I'm not too worried about the plants growing well on it, but I'm afraid there may be some other chemical component leaching out that will hurt any frogs I put in there? I hate to say it, but some little critter may have to volunteer...maybe a feeder guppy. 

I have step-by-step fountain instructions in the "works in progress" part of my web site. The fountain pictured is designed to automatically water various planted sections without soaking them. PM/email me if you need more info.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Good call with the vinegar soak. I was going to comment that the Shedd Aquarium used a chlorine soak on their new Philippino reef wave tank (concrete) for a few months before filling it.

Also, I would caution that just because moss will grow doesn't mean it's acidic. We have moss all over our south lawn under the shade of maple trees, and our soil is basic (I garden quite a bit, and can attest to this). There are so many different species of mosses and while some do like acid soil, I have seen mosses growing on the face of limestone rocks.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Here in Kentucky you see moss growing on the limestone frequently, and often the soil here is basic due to the limestone bed. I have to acidify the soild for some of my garden plants, but moss grows quite well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I didn't know that about moss. I'll bring some of the water to work and test the pH.


----------

